# Trip to Costa Rica



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Over the summer, I am planning on spending one week in Costa Rica. What places should I visit?
I'm not sure if this is the right section, if not, mods please move it where it belongs


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Sustainable Amphibian Conservation of the Americas Symposium


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

monte verde 
sarapiqui
manuel antonio
braulio carrillo
la fortuna .san carlos, volcan arenal
rio celeste
tortuguero
peninsula de osa

All these places and many more, are special to observe the biodiversity that exists in my dear Costa Rica ... here I wait for you


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

jose cubero said:


> monte verde
> sarapiqui
> manuel antonio
> braulio carrillo
> ...


I am going to CR this summer and have to pick between Manuel Antonio and Monte Verde for my last few days there. Which is better?

And OP, check out Lonely Planet. It has tour guides to different countries and stuff. It costs money for the guides, but it is worth it.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, and preferably close-ish to San Jose, near Arena Volcano National Park. So basically North East and south east of San Jose. However, if there is some place really spectacular a little bit farther, I can probably do it...


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

just a quick reminder to be careful. this morning on the news in milwaukee they are running a story about a milwuakee guy who i stuck in costa rica after being mugged and shot in the back of the head. he is now in a public hospital in a coma down there and the family cant seem to get him back up here for decent care. im not saying it is any more dangerous than going to chicago for example, just keep an eye on your surroundings and when possible stay with the group.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I think I should stress that I truthfully believe you are more safe in CR then the USA. I have been there quite a few times and NEVER felt like I was in an uncomfortable situation. The people there have always been nice and welcoming. 



skanderson said:


> just a quick reminder to be careful. this morning on the news in milwaukee they are running a story about a milwuakee guy who i stuck in costa rica after being mugged and shot in the back of the head. he is now in a public hospital in a coma down there and the family cant seem to get him back up here for decent care. im not saying it is any more dangerous than going to chicago for example, just keep an eye on your surroundings and when possible stay with the group.


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

skanderson said:


> just a quick reminder to be careful. this morning on the news in milwaukee they are running a story about a milwuakee guy who i stuck in costa rica after being mugged and shot in the back of the head. he is now in a public hospital in a coma down there and the family cant seem to get him back up here for decent care. im not saying it is any more dangerous than going to chicago for example, just keep an eye on your surroundings and when possible stay with the group.


Did you not hear in the news about the louvre in Paris closing for the day due to the surge in pick pockets thefts? Although, it is not the same as being shot at but the point is that crime is EVERYWHERE and you should exercise self awareness at all times, especially if you're in foreign land.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I though about going with my father inlaw to Costa Rica this summer because that's where he is from, on the other hand my mother inlaw is going back to Columbia and I really want to go with her as well! That's right my lady is Costa Rican/Columbian..


----------



## MosquitoCoast (Nov 16, 2009)

goof901 said:


> Over the summer, I am planning on spending one week in Costa Rica. What places should I visit?
> I'm not sure if this is the right section, if not, mods please move it where it belongs


More importantly, what part of Costa Rica can you go to without having to deal with an idiot American tourist zip lining through the canopy and wailing like a banshee and destroying the natural beauty of the jungle?

There was a time, decades ago, when you travelled to these untouched places and the only Americans you came across were researchers that had been isolated in the jungle for the last 6-9 months with little contact to the outside world.

I saw something on TV this past week that really irked me. I just had to vent.(Get it - Vent) 

There's a reason why Magic Mountain, Disney World, and Busch Gardens were created!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

In Costa Rica, I would be more afraid of mosquitoes. If you want to come here in Italy, you are welcome - but there are not Poison dart frog (wild) here. Lol!


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

skanderson said:


> just a quick reminder to be careful. this morning on the news in milwaukee they are running a story about a milwuakee guy who i stuck in costa rica after being mugged and shot in the back of the head. he is now in a public hospital in a coma down there and the family cant seem to get him back up here for decent care. im not saying it is any more dangerous than going to chicago for example, just keep an eye on your surroundings and when possible stay with the group.


You cannot compare U.S.A's insecurity with the CR .... clear that delinquency like any side .. but it is very different .... and it of the worthy medicine, it me sounded badly, it is possible that we are not a world power but the attention medicates in CR is very worthy


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

Firawen said:


> I am going to CR this summer and have to pick between Manuel Antonio and Monte Verde for my last few days there. Which is better?
> 
> And OP, check out Lonely Planet. It has tour guides to different countries and stuff. It costs money for the guides, but it is worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


It depends what he you pleases, they are opposite poles ... manuel antonio is a beach with jungle ... a lot of heat, green mount is a cloudy forest, many rain and it fried ... each one with bio very different divercidad


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

MosquitoCoast said:


> More importantly, what part of Costa Rica can you go to without having to deal with an idiot American tourist zip lining through the canopy and wailing like a banshee and destroying the natural beauty of the jungle?
> 
> There was a time, decades ago, when you travelled to these untouched places and the only Americans you came across were researchers that had been isolated in the jungle for the last 6-9 months with little contact to the outside world.
> 
> ...


I spent several days, and quite a few kilometers, in the Corcovado national park and never saw 1 zip lining tour! ha ha If you have the physical ability, this is one place I would recommend. Although darts were not really common, I did see colostethus and a few other very interesting amphibians, as well as plenty of birds, mammals, reptiles, etc. I sat down for a rest on my final hike and nearly sat on a brown vine snake, pretty cool to see. It is one of the few places where you can spend the entire day in the forest and then camp out at a ranger/research station.

So far though, La fortuna was my favorite place. There is a reserve near there that has the most gorgeous population of blue jeans. Tortuguero is amazing! although it is more of a tourist lodge than anything. I set off on the lodges kayaks and explored several sections of canal/river and found quite a few populations of pumilio.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> I spent several days, and quite a few kilometers, in the Corcovado national park and never saw 1 zip lining tour! ha ha If you have the physical ability, this is one place I would recommend. Although darts were not really common, I did see colostethus and a few other very interesting amphibians, as well as plenty of birds, mammals, reptiles, etc. I sat down for a rest on my final hike and nearly sat on a brown vine snake, pretty cool to see. It is one of the few places where you can spend the entire day in the forest and then camp out at a ranger/research station.
> 
> So far though, La fortuna was my favorite place. There is a reserve near there that has the most gorgeous population of blue jeans. Tortuguero is amazing! although it is more of a tourist lodge than anything. I set off on the lodges kayaks and explored several sections of canal/river and found quite a few populations of pumilio.


For La Fortuna, are you talking about Rincon De la Vieja National Park?


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

goof901 said:


> For La Fortuna, are you talking about Rincon De la Vieja National Park?


san carlos, la fotuna,volcan arenal


----------



## packerfreak (Apr 23, 2013)

The Monte Verde cloud forests were amazing but around the volcano Arenal was also stunning. Manuel Antonio is pretty good snorkeling to.....its just an amazing country


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

goof901 said:


> Oh, and preferably close-ish to San Jose...However, if there is some place really spectacular a little bit farther, I can probably do it...


This spot is a little less than 2 hours from San Jose and if you can make it...you should definitely check out "Rainmaker"

Rainmaker Costa Rica - Home

You will easily be able to spot a bunch of auratus and if your lucky, even a few granuliferus...not to mention countless other toads, tree-frogs, sloths, insects, snakes, birds, waterfalls, bromeliads, ferns, ect, ect. This place really made the trip for me. If you are not seasoned in trekking through the jungle, this is a perfect spot. Large and un-touched enough that you can lose yourself in it's natural beauty, yet set-up so you really can't get lost. 

Manuel Antonio park is just a few miles south of Rainmaker and is an awesome place to spend the day relaxing on some pristine beaches. I recommend taking one of their guided tours as they will be able to spot a ton of wildlife for you that may have gone unnoticed on your own. You will not find any dart frogs here, but it is still a beautiful area and the beaches you find yourself on at the end of the hike are not to be forgotten anytime soon...


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I would also recommend Tortuguero. It was by far the most incredible part of our trip a few years ago. Pristine jungle, dart frogs, laid back lodges, everything one could ask for on a vacation. Also, I haven't seen anyone mention La Selva biological reserve. Our driver took us there by request on our way to La Fortuna after we left Tortuguero. We took a guided tour through the reserve and found all kinds of wild life. I would say stop and take the tour if you can. 
We also spent some time in Manuel Antonio. Gorgeous beaches! Great food, for CHEAP!!! Check out a bar called El Avion. It's a freakin airplane at one of the hotels turned into a bar, Supposedly left over by the US in Nicaragua from the whole Iran contra scandle. 

Take lots of pictures!


----------



## Athena (Mar 20, 2013)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> I spent several days, and quite a few kilometers, in the Corcovado national park and never saw 1 zip lining tour! ha ha If you have the physical ability, this is one place I would recommend. Although darts were not really common, I did see colostethus and a few other very interesting amphibians, as well as plenty of birds, mammals, reptiles, etc. I sat down for a rest on my final hike and nearly sat on a brown vine snake, pretty cool to see. It is one of the few places where you can spend the entire day in the forest and then camp out at a ranger/research station.
> 
> So far though, La fortuna was my favorite place. There is a reserve near there that has the most gorgeous population of blue jeans. Tortuguero is amazing! although it is more of a tourist lodge than anything. I set off on the lodges kayaks and explored several sections of canal/river and found quite a few populations of pumilio.


I second Corcovado!!! I just spent ~3 weeks camping all over CR with a group of UVM botanists (and old prof.) and it was HEAVEN! (Read: dear family, not coming home. Please send more money and rum. Love, Caroline) 

Corcovado is not for the beaten path tourists that's for sure!! If you leave from Puerto Jimenez there is a bus, aka big a$$ truck you smosh into the back of, which brings you down the Osa peninsula to the park (the less than $10 option... there are others). 

There are a million little beach side campsites and cabinas, some even with such amenities as hot water and *gasp!* wifi (pronouced weefee by the locals). There lie the most gorgeous black sand beaches and all you can eat wild coconuts. There are many guides, especially in Puerto Jimenez, that will take you into the park. We had 4 species of monkey, wild macaws (aka beach crows), wild blue morpho butterflies, and a huge colony of leaf cutter ants in our campsite AT THE SAME TIME. Nuff said.

We also spent time in Santa Rosa ntl park (Guanacaste province) which was GORGEOUS... but in January. Apparently it's unbearable during the summer, and I have no idea if has good frogging anyways. However, it was hands down the most spectacular beach I have ever seen. Ever. Magazines, travel shows, in person... bar none.

If you want something similar to Monte Verde (which is undeniably gorgeous, but very busy during the "on" season apparently), you should see Nectandra, a small non-profit owned park, is available to visit if you call ahead (they take limited number of visitors per day). It's got some drop dead gorgeous cloud forest and wonderful trails. My prof has been doing that trip for 30+ years and used to ALWAYS go to Monte Verde... we go to Nectandra instead now.  Welcome to Nectandra REALLY cool organization. Too much story there to tell here.

As far as wanting things to be "close" to San Jose... it's a really tiny country. Compared to Cali or really just about any other state in the union... everything is close.  Just some thoughts.

Blue Pumillo: Anywhere in CR is safer than the US? Have you ever _been_ to San Jose? It is quite legitimately a sh*t hole. I said _"nonsense, you people are so damn sheltered, grow a spine"_ when I heard tales.... I was *wrong*. OP, avoid spending time there as much as possible. Not necessarily for fear of life and limb... ok, yes, fear for those things, and keep all hands INSIDE the vehicle at all times!!! Keep in mind, when I impune their driving, ahem, attitude... I'm from freaking _Boston_.

Also, you WILL be mobbed by "cab drivers" the second you walk out of the airport. They have the "cab licenses"... really!!! (Badges!? We don't need no stinking BADGES!) What ever price they quote you (get a quote) to get where you're going, immediately call bullsh%t, it's too much. Start a bidding war. It's hysterical. 

What was I talking about, I love San Jose!!! You know, in hindsight, which is decidedly NOT 20/20, but hey, AWESOME stories.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Is the middle of January a good time to visit CR ? Planning a trip for next year and January would be available for us to go?


----------



## jose cubero (Jan 22, 2013)

I recommend them in March in April in May .... here they are a low season, every cheap mas ... it is a summer, fewer rains, fewer tourists,


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info, but we decided to make the trip, first part of December. We will be staying pretty much in the central part. Will be going to the La Paz Waterfall Gardens, Arenal Volcano, Springs Hot Springs, Guided Rainforest Hike at the Arenal Observatory, Jungle River Cruise and guided Rainforest Hike at Carara National Park. Very excited to see your lush country!


----------

